# Calories in juice



## sushigirl (May 31, 2006)

does anyone knoe a good site that says calories in fruit juice that u get from juice barS?


----------



## Silver (May 31, 2006)

well, it'll depend if there's sugar added or anything, but just check out

www.calorieking.com
www.nutritiondata.com
www.dietfacts.com
www.calorie-counter.com

I think those are the bigger ones...

you may just have to guesstimate based on quantity of juice and similar juices as found on those sites

Good luck!


----------



## Lady C (Jun 1, 2006)

The bad thing about juice is that all the good natural fiber is removed.  You are much better off eating the whole fruit instead.

Be careful.  Juice bars usually add lots of sugars to those smoothies.


----------



## Claire (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm going to jump on the bandwagon of people who say, eat fruit!!!  Juice is OK, and convienent, and trust me, right now there is some OJ and CJ in the fridge (I just had a big brunch).  Juice is a shortcut, and if you really need the shortcut go for it.  My husband's diabetic dietician told him fruit.  The stuff you need to chew.


----------

